

Show HN: Rattle.io new baby shower website, feedback needed - vs2
http://www.rattle.io

======
mahesh_gkumar
Few thoughts...

1\. Your site is very confusing to me. Maybe a quick tutorial would be
helpful?

2\. Lot of UI quirks (as the other person has pointed out)

3\. Why would I use your site versus the gazzillion other options available to
me? It would be helpful if you mention your value proposition on your home
page

------
marpstar
The links in your navbar fade to dark on hover, but the navbar itself turns to
dark on scroll. When the navbar is black, you can't read the link text on
hover.

------
fiatjaf
I don't know what is a baby shower, but I encourage you to make it work
somehow without logins. People will use it if they don't have to register.

